# Corridor versus Exit Passageway



## Phil

I was curious what the difference is between a _corridor _and an _exit passageway_. The 2012 IBC definitions say a _corridor_ is an _exit access_ while an _exit passageway _is an _exit_. But the definitions don't define the difference is between an _exit_ and an _exit access_. Where does the _exit access _end and _exit_ begin? I am an engineer and always let the architect worry about means of egress. but, I would like to have a better understanding

The reason I ask is because the live loads for corridors other than the first floor changed in 2012. Except for the first floor, the corridor live load  is the same as the occupancy served (except where indicated otherwise). So a corridor for theater (assembly area) or stadium with fixed seating require a 60psf live load. While corridors serving heavy manufacturing or storage warehouses require 250psf.  And, all exits require 100 psf.


----------



## Builder Bob

An exit passageway is dedicated to egress only and to be considered an "exit" by the code, penetrations and HVAC systems should only serve this area. A corridor can use plenum returns and doesn't have to be enclosed to make an "exit passage way".

The exit passageway is basically a hortizontal stairway........with the same limitations as a stairway for use, penetrations, ventilation, and allowable uses.

A very quick an dirty explanation...... Hope this helps.


----------



## cda

Very good teaching moment BB

Agree with all

Stairwell laying down

And am I correct once in the exit passageway travel distance goes  away?


----------



## steveray

EXIT. That portion of a means of egress system which is separated from other interior spaces of a building or structure by fire-resistance-rated construction and opening protectives as required to provide a protected path of egress travel between the exit access and the exit discharge. Exits include exterior exit doors at the level of exit discharge, vertical exit enclosures, exit passageways, exterior exit stairways, exterior exit ramps and horizontal exits.

EXIT ACCESS. That portion of a means of egress system that leads from any occupied portion of a building or structure to an exit.

Everything is exit access....The actual exit is protected and Travel distance does stop....


----------



## Phil

Thank you all. I think I understand. Let's see if my assumptions are correct

Exit passageways are not very common. For instance at my work, there is a set of egress stairs that dumps into a passageway to the exterior of the building. This passage way serves no other purpose. No rooms or other corridors connect to this passageway. An exit passageway will not have HVAC ducts serving other rooms/ occupied space.

On the other hand, corridors (exit access) are more common with occupied rooms and areas emptying into them. Corridors may have (require) 2hr rated walls, HVAC ducts serving occupied spaces  with fire/smoke dampers provided as required.


----------



## cda

On the other hand, corridors (exit access) are more common with occupied rooms and areas emptying into them. Corridors may have (require) 2hr rated walls, HVAC ducts serving occupied spaces with fire/smoke dampers provided as required.

Under newer building code:

Normally one hour in non sprinkled buildings

And

Non rated In sprinkled buildings

And sometimes it depends on occupancy type


----------

